# Menstrual Gift Baskets??



## MichelleMUA (Feb 22, 2011)

I know this may sound extremely weird but I am so passionate about teaching girls the facts about their own bodies. Girls my age are so very mislead or oblivious to their own girly nature. In other words, they don't know what a cycle really is, they don't know why they have cramps, they don't know why they DON'T have cramps, they don't know about tampon safety &amp; time limits...There are just many things that I have taught my friends because I am the one doing the research from legit sites.

My point is, I am trying to begin a project of making menstrual gift baskets with items to keep girls prepared as well as facts that will keep them INFORMED. I did a test run using U by Kotex items, chocolate, &amp; Midol...I put it all in a very small school supplies organizer (very cute &amp; discreet). I loved it. I gave some to my friends and they actually couldn't wait to use them

Since this is such a social blunder, I was thinking of selling on ebay where it would be discreet for buyers to buy.

Here is what I would include:

Cute Pantiliners

Cute Tampons/Pads

Midol

Thermacare Menstrual Heating Pad

Playtex Wipes

Hershey's Bar

Recipes for DIY Beauty Treatments

Instructions

Facts

Little Purse to keep supplies in when on the go

TELL ME WHAT YOU THINK!!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 22, 2011)

Honestly, I think it is weird. Having Midol and chocolate seems to perpetuate stereotypes about women's menstrual cycles. I thought you were trying to inform.


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Honestly, I think it is weird. Having Midol and chocolate seems to perpetuate stereotypes about women's menstrual cycles. I thought you were trying to inform.



It isn't a stereotype that chocolate releases endorphines which put you in a better mood during PMS &amp; cramping.

Midol is a prostaglandin inhibitor...prostaglandins being released in the body is what causes cramping, diarrhea, &amp; nausea. Midol stops that.

Just because these two things work to help ladies feel much better during their period, doesn't make them a stereotype.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 22, 2011)

I think it sounds bad.  If on the first day I had my period my mom had came out with a period gift basket I would have been furious. Having a period makes a girl self concious enough, getting a gift basket seems embarrassing! I don't think it's a bad idea if you add other toiletries to it like body wash, shave gel, etc. Make it seem more like an "everyday item" basket, rather than a period basket!


----------



## internetchick (Feb 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not everyone needs medication and chocolate to get through a period. It _is_ a stereotype that women crave chocolate when they get their period.


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 22, 2011)

Yeah, I've considered that too. But it's really aimed at girls more my age &amp; older. I wouldn't expect a kid to want one I am 18 by the way. Your example made me laugh I was thinking of things like nail polish and nice soap. I think the facts would be helpful for anyone, since information is so misconstrued.



> Originally Posted by *perlanga* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think it sounds bad.  If on the first day I had my period my mom had came out with a period gift basket I would have been furious. Having a period makes a girl self conscious enough, getting a gift basket seems embarrassing! I don't think it's a bad idea if you add other toiletries to it like body wash, shave gel, etc. Make it seem more like an "everyday item" basket, rather than a period basket!


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 22, 2011)

Midol is an optional part of the packs that I have been making. Some women crave endorphines as their hormones fluctuate...&amp; chocolate releases endorphines...I don't see how this is a negative thing at all.

 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone needs medication and chocolate to get through a period. It _is_ a stereotype that women crave chocolate when they get their period.


----------



## perlanga (Feb 22, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *MichelleMUA* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I've considered that too. But it's really aimed at girls more my age &amp; older. I wouldn't expect a kid to want one I am 18 by the way. Your example made me laugh I was thinking of things like nail polish and nice soap. I think the facts would be helpful for anyone, since information is so misconstrued.



I guess it's pretty neat if it's for women and not pre-teens who just had menarche, sorry for the misunderstanding. Yeah me and my older friends always joke around that we want candy or complain when we are crampy. Now that I'm older I wouldn't mind something like this, hopefully I just wouldn't get it in public!


----------



## llehsal (Feb 22, 2011)

You would have to call it something else.  As mentioned before that is an embarrassing time for both young teens and even some young adults.  Many people keep this kind of private and even though you would be selling it online, as suggested before, sell it as just a women's basket or something with other items.  Maybe you can put in your description that the basket has items to help pass the miserable time you have with your period.  Something to that extent.  Let that be a compliment of your basket and not so much the focus of it.


----------



## internetchick (Feb 22, 2011)

I don't know. I don't want to be Debbie Downer, but if you meant it for women I would not expect to be given facts about my period. You said you wanted to educate, which is why I would expect it for teens not grown women. I agree with llehsal, you might want to divert the focus a bit.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I was all ready to say, OMG What a great idea!...to give as gifts to your friends. The part about selling on ebay, not so much. Think of it this way, what if you have a daughter, would you want me teaching her the birds and the bees? No, because you have no idea what I know, or if I'm teaching ignorance, how I will teach, clumsy and confusing maybe? I had a stats teacher in college like that, sure he was knowledgeable, a genius even, but he could not convey the ideas to us students. He was a horrible teacher and almost all the students would have failed his class if he hadn't instituted a severe learning curve adding like 20 or 25 points to our final grades. People on ebay are strangers to you, they will not trust your information packet or instructions enough to send you money for it.

I still say it's a great idea to give to people who know you, know you are knowledgeable and have done your research, and trust you. I think they would appreciate the gift.


----------



## Annelle (Feb 22, 2011)

couple of questions...

Are people actually embarrassed about their periods?  I remember the feeling of it being awkward while actually going through puberty during the early teens, since not everybody had it yet, and it was different, but by the time I was in high school, there was nothing embarrassing about it.

Are there actually any 18+ year old (hormonally "normal") women who aren't already aware about what's going on with their bodies during their periods?

I kind of find both of those hard to believe?

I recall getting little things like this in Elementary school, when they were teaching the girls about puberty.  It came with an instructional  little guide book, and a free pad and tampon so you have one someplace for your first time, instead of being stuck at home with nothing to use.  With the age of puberty getting younger and younger, I honestly can't imagine what kind of 18 year old would still be confused about what their menstrual cycle was about.  According to wiki, "90% of all US girls are menstruating by 13.75 years of age, with a median age of 12.43 years" -- so if you're trying to sell this to 18 year olds, they've already been through it for over 4-5.5 years, and one or two pads probably won't be enough to get them through their next cycle.  I'm not too sure what you'd be teaching someone who has already had their period 50+ times already.  (I think every single box of tampons I've ever purchased always has the TSS warning on it, which tells you not to go over 6-8 hours if possible anyway, and suggests 4-6 hours for normal wear...if they're not going to read the box, not sure if they'll read a FAQ page)

After you spend a few years buying "toiletries" I guess I don't really feel the need to purchase it discreetly anymore.  I know for a few years, I'd make sure I was in line with a female at the checkout stand, but now I could care less.

it might work if it was like...a comfort basket, which would include midol, chocolates, beauty tips/acne tips, heating pads.

I don't really need my tampons/pads to be "cute" or gift wrapped either -- I don't really care if they're white, colored, scented, whatever, as long as they and do the job and get thrown away. I'm picky about what pads and tampons I use too, so if I got some sort of basket with an off-brand, I probably wouldn't use it anyhow.

I'd also never carry around a 2nd purse for just period items.  I just throw an extra pad and tampon in my normal purse.

Maybe I've just been past puberty so long ago that it's not so special to me as it is an annoying monthly visitor.  I know about when it's gonna show up, how long it'll be around for, how it's going to affect my mood and body and activities, and when it'll leave.  There really aren't too many questions about it in general, since it tends to be similar each time.

In summary: Good idea for pre-puberty children as their "first" kit (but this would be more of a free gift to teach girls before they're 11-12 years old so they can get used to the idea before they get their first period), good idea for an anti-PMS/cramps kit, bad idea for teaching adult women a subject that they're probably already well aware of.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 23, 2011)

I agree with the others where you may need to get a few baskets going like the 'Menopause' basket, the 'Hormonal Teen' basket and the 'PMS' basket and sell them as novelty gift baskets rather than something more serious and thoughtful.  You'd also have to create a site because noone is really going to be looking for that on eBay.  You are also off-base on your target market of 18 year olds+ girls.  I don't think they are looking for more nor require more education about their periods as they would have already had their menses for 3-6 years+(by age 18).  That sort of education started in grade 6 for me (11yrs old) where they split off the boys from the girls and you watch that uncomfortable movie. Grade 7, we got to watch the 'boy's movie'.  

If you want a different approach,   I'd go with healthy alternatives like menstral cups that do not cause toxic shock and herbal remedies for bloating and cramping and funny book or something in an environmental angle or a PMS one that friends can give to other friends because they are such a b-itch when Aunt Flo comes to visit - this is where you can put Midol and a GIANT bar of chocolate.


----------



## moriesnailart (Feb 23, 2011)

I remember when I got my period it was extremely embarrassing I didn't wanted to tell my mom or anyone and less to make it a public event with gift baskets and stuff. Although I do like the idea of a "feel better" or something basket to take my mind of the whole thing. Maybe with some nail polish and lip glosses and girly stuff in it. Not necessarily things you might or might not need like midol or cramp medicine, because I never had cramps or pain when I first got my period.

Just fun stuff to make you feel better.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Feb 23, 2011)

I like the idea because I had a mother that just threw a pad at me and never told me (excuse my french) shit about PMS or my cycle or anything I had to find out everything on my own. 

So, I support this idea. if it came with some book with info about PMS and important info.


----------



## Andi (Feb 23, 2011)

I think this would be a good idea for pre-teens and teens. Throughout my teenage years any kind of period talk was embarrassing to me - we were taught about periods in biology class (not seperated from the boys, so of course nobody asked questions) and by our mothers. I guess we're still behind on that kind of education in schools.

When I first read the title of this thread I thought "wow this is weird", but when I read about what you would put in those baskets I liked the idea.


----------



## StakeEdward (Feb 23, 2011)

At my age, I would be pretty weirded out if a friend of mine, or ANYONE, tried to hand me one of those gift baskets. Like others have said, I don't really care if my hygeine products are cute or not. I'm still pretty discreet about it all because I don't want everyone knowing my business, but I'm like that in all elements of my life.

Even when I was a preteen, though, I would have been extremely embarrassed if I'd gotten one of these baskets. I had a friend in middle school who gave all the 7th-grade girls in my class a pad as a graduation present because she'd just gotten her period and was so excited about it. I hadn't gotten mine at that point, and I did not welcome the gift...nor would I have welcomed it from an adult who wasn't my mom. But maybe that's just me.

Regarding the Midol/chocolate bar thing, though...I'm not too thrilled about the chocolate bar just because I hate Hershey's lol, but in regards to Midol, that stuff is soo necessary for those of us who can barely move the first couple days of our periods.


----------



## Dragonfly (Feb 24, 2011)

Sorry but I think it is a terrible idea. I totally agree with what Internetchick is saying, too.

If you are really concerned, why not give a 20 dollar gift card to a local pharmacy, and a booklet about menstruation and what is really happening to a woman's body, when it occurs.

Every woman needs to chose which products she uses - let her make decisions about what products to purchase.

As well, I thought the idea of "cute" products was weird, to say the least. IMO, there's nothing cute about pads, tampons, etc.


----------



## Bexy (Feb 24, 2011)

Then I doubt that your mother would have gone to the trouble of looking up info for a menstrual gift basket to order you on ebay. Since she is selling it that way I would think it would be geared towards someone wanting to buy this for their daughter, neice, etc.



> Originally Posted by *smashinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea because I had a month that just threw a pad at me and never told me (excuse my french) shit about PMS or my cycle or anything I had to find out everything on my own.
> 
> So, I support this idea. if it came with some book with info about PMS and important info.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Feb 25, 2011)

I disagree..... My friend or me myself might want to buy this to get information on PMS and everything related to it. 

If you were raised up with "conservative" mothers. 

If something existed like this in my time I would have bought it if it came with a booklet about menstruation
It seems that most people dislike this idea, I don't know why... PMS is a normal thing that should be discussed openly, especially with new "members".

But most people have mother's that do talk about this with their daughter... 

I personally do not believe that this product would be popular since most mothers would offer products that they use and the story would end right about there. 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *Bexy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



Then I doubt that your mother would have gone to the trouble of looking up info for a menstrual gift basket to order you on ebay. Since she is selling it that way I would think it would be geared towards someone wanting to buy this for their daughter, neice, etc.


----------



## MichelleMUA (Feb 25, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *smashinbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I like the idea because I had a mother that just threw a pad at me and never told me (excuse my french) shit about PMS or my cycle or anything I had to find out everything on my own.
> 
> So, I support this idea. if it came with some book with info about PMS and important info.



 I was the same way. So was most of the girls I know. I had to find beinggirl.com to tell me what I needed to know. I've been using kidshealth.org lately which has a more scientific way of putting things. I felt intrigued so I definately want to share the knowledge. I am really trying to keep this from being an offensive or gross thing. Keep in mind that until now I have only gotten feedback from friends of mine that are in the same boat as I am, with bad cramps, unpreparedness, and never learning the truth from parents. I am really sorry if this sounds offensive to anyone in this forum but I am only trying to think of ways that I can help girls and women alike feel better and more comfortable with their knowledge of their bodies. I wasn't trying to sound like I was calling all girls and women stupid for not already knowing or that I would have a girl (during her first period) a huge obnoxious basket with tampons as decorations Just want to put my need for helping others into good use.


----------



## Ray of sunshine (Feb 25, 2011)

The only thing I would enjoy receiving for my first period would be a really huge gift card to Sephora or some really nice store. The information is out there for teenage women to retrieve should the curriculum in school or family physician fail to teach young girls about periods.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 26, 2011)

It's a great idea for young girls, as a sort of initiation kit because the very first time you may be embarrassed by the variety of pads and tampons. And although i was well prepared by my mother, i still liked doing research on my own and buy these things for myself so in that regard, i would have bought something like that.

On a side note, for the bad cramps, go to a herbal store and buy some lemon balm (melissa officinalis for the latin name), and brew a pinch just like you would with tea. It's antispasmodic so it helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You can also use evening primerose oil (as a supplement) to help regulate your menstruation.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 26, 2011)

I do still think this is a pretty good idea, it's just how do you convince people that you are offering the right information that they need, without offering it for free, like having a copy of it in your ebay listing so that it can be read beforehand. I think then instead of ordering your basket they might just copy off your booklet/pamphlet and make their own basket. I guess that might not be a totally bad idea if you just want to get the info out and not make any money off your idea. In other words, just put your info out there on your blog/website and create a basket and take photos of it and give instructions on how to make your own and then leave a link if they would prefer to buy a premade one from you anyway?

I wouldn't have minded getting one of these from my mom, as long as she didn't make a big deal of it, like if she bought it and just left it in my room for me to discover.


----------



## DonnaJ (Feb 26, 2011)

Whoa, that was one massive run on sentence of a comment!


----------



## DD98 (Aug 25, 2011)

i persanolly would freaking LOVE these but then again i am REALY open about my period compared to most girls my age(12-14) im 13 and ive had mine since i was 8 but really like someone said "just left it in my room for me to find" would be awesome and i most definatly disagree about "the cute pads/tampons being pointless" well i personally love for the first three days to take tylenol/advil + pepto bismol/gravol because i puke and not eat but for the other 5 days of it i love doing girly things my nails facials anything that makes me feel feminine or clean so the "cute" ones are an awesome idea as for the chocolate and menstrual book i think it could go without BUT i think just putting a little notebook to record there cycle and things like that i think its better than having a book on "female menstruation" i find that awkward like its intimadating the medical words and stuff we do need to know like our uterus and overies and all that jazz but call it something else and find stuff that makes it feel like its chill not science class and the wipes those make me personally feel dirtier when im on the rag because you feel wet and kinda like "OMG IM LEAKING!" feeling to who ever said i already have a purse i think she was meaning more so a little makeup bag of somesort am i correct? thats what i would do if im not correct because my mum when i got it my mum took me to the store because i only had one of her huge ass pads  what i thought was a maxipad  which is actually a smaller pad than maxis (ive NEVER used a maxi and NEVER will but ive seen them) i was only 8 so i had a little body! lol

bottom line great idea! just modify it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> good luck

ps ebay is kind of a weird idea id go more street market local ads on the internet stuff like that!


----------



## glossygloss (Sep 19, 2011)

I'll make couple if I were you and just sell it and see if they sell. Who care what people think as long as you make money go for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2011)

As a mom of three daughters I actually think it's a good idea to make these little "gift bags". Kotex, Always and Tampax (can't recall if the other companies also do it) have similar packages to give away on their websites. Typically these contain either a pad or a tampon and pantyliner. Sometimes they contain all three. I've ordered (for free) from Kotex's new "U" line when they were giving them away along with Always. I know there's another one that still has the offers... Found it, good thing I keep the vast majority of my emails - Being A Girl.

http://www.beinggirl.com/LocaleData/en-US/Assets/Newsletters/1107/web.html?utm_source=BG_NL_July11_allages&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;utm_campaign=monthly_newsletter

With my daughters I explained to them what a period was, what it meant, what not having one could mean. I talked a bit about sex (since they have younger brothers they're aware of what a penis looks like). I talked about using a pad and/or tampon but if they were to use a tampon, as I don't believe that using one no longer makes you a virgin like my mother, I talked that if you use a tampon it must be changed often to avoid getting a blood poisoning. I also talked about cycles and keeping track because I don't want to hear the, "I didn't know I was going to have my period... I need pads!" at 11 PM at night. Each one has their own stash of tampons, pads and pantyliners.

I readily admit I'm a "weird" person because I'm not so secretive about periods like other people. It's like the worlds dirtiest little secret that everyone knows.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 19, 2011)

i think it's a good idea! and honestly, i remember i was so excited when i got my first period. i remember where it was and when, and i remember running into the school's nurse's office and asking for a pad. i had no idea people were so sensitive about this topic 

also, i have an older mom (i'm 21 and my mom's 65), so when i got my first period she was hesitant/awkward about explaining everything to me, and told me i shouldn't use tampons cause they're dangerous and all. i kind of had to pick all that stuff up from friends and teachers, same went for "how babies are made" lol. my mom's not conservative at all, just.. you know. AWKWARD.

i think those kits could really help some.. well.. "awkward" parents that might be feeling weird about explaining all that stuff. also, if there is info included (which you are planning on including) it could be great for girls that are self-conscious about their first period. if they don't want to talk to mom or dad about it.. no biggie, here you go. everything you need with info, ask us if you have questions.

does that make sense?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 20, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> also, i have an older mom (i'm 21 and my mom's 65), so when i got my first period she was hesitant/awkward about explaining everything to me, and told me i shouldn't use tampons cause they're dangerous and all. i kind of had to pick all that stuff up from friends and teachers, same went for "how babies are made" lol. my mom's not conservative at all, just.. you know. AWKWARD.


My mother was the same way, I think it's part of their generation to think tampons are bad.


----------



## Danielle Sosa (Mar 30, 2012)

I love this idea!!! My daughter actually just started her first period and i was researching what i can do for a gift basket for her!!


----------



## MakeupA (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm obsessed with beauty subscriptions. I haven't subscribed to it but I know that www.goodandlovely.com offers a lovely box that can be a monthly or gift subscription. It's not as personal as a hand made basket, but it's another option. It's about $14/month that includes items such as teas, chocolate, and aromatherapy products to help during that time of month. For an additional cost you can also add heat pads, midol, etc.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2012)

You need to post that one in the Subscription &amp; Sampling Programs group.


----------



## amberlamps (Mar 30, 2012)

I would have loved one of these when I first got my period. I was on vacation, on the road when it happened and my mom was basically like, "Here, have a pad" and then nothing. I didn't even know where to put the tampon in until I was embarrassinly 18 years old. I never had sex ed though and my parents never did the birds and the bees talk either.

As an adult? No, I would be weirded out that someone was thinking about my period enough to make me a gift basket.


----------



## Imperfection (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree, it would be a good idea for those who just got their period. But then again, I am pretty sure most of them wouldnâ€™t buy a basket like that or get their parents to buy it, since a lot of girls feel slightly embarrassed in the beginning. I am 19 years old now and would literally feel humiliated if I got such a basket for my birthday or so. Not because I'm embarrassed about my period, but in my age it would be too weird.
Besides, a lot of schools are good in informing the pre-teens about what will happen with their body and why. Maybe you could give away some free baskets to them? I donâ€™t think itâ€™s a bad idea, your intentions are really good, but I find it unnecessary in most cases I can think of.


----------



## sassyinpink (Jun 17, 2019)

a menstrual gift basket is so cool!


----------



## sassyinpink (Jun 17, 2019)

i actually bought this for my niece the other day

a MENSTRUAL CUP.

lol i thought since she is starting her menstrual, she may as well try something that is more environmental friendly and cheaper (in the long run, better than paying for disposable tampons or sanitary pads right)

not sure what my sis thinks though... lol she has the educational job.


----------

